# does planning permission expire?



## theshe2011 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a beautiful plot of land in Oroklini for which I got planning permission a few years ago to build 3 detached houses. I never built the houses, but I still have the architect drawings for all the houses. Does anyone know if there is a time limit on planning permissions or on drawings please?? Any advice/suggestions gratefully received. I want to sell the plot as soon as possible so any potential buyers welcome too!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes planning permssion does run out unless you have at least built the base.
I believe you have 5 years in which to build the concrete base.
Once that is built there is no time limit on finishing the build.


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi, As said - but you have to have a building permit before you can build anything and they expire as well. 
Roads and drainage infrastructure also have to be in place to be able to carry forward the permissions granted.
New rules on 'studies'(detailled specifications) for the technical side of building - electrical / water - may have been introduced since you applied originally for planning. 
HTH


----------

